# Votre Mac fait le café !



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

Oui, c'est possible !! Grâce à l'application que je vous ai concocté, votre mac peut se synchroniser avec une cafetière compatible !!

Je prévois le support de .Mac sur les prochaines versions : buvez le même café que vous soyez chez vous ou au boulot !!!

Fonctionnalité :
. Choix de la quantité : Tasse à Café / Mug / Bol
. Réglage de l'intensité du café : + ou - corsé
. Réglage du nombre de sucre (ou sucrette)
. Compatible avec les cafetières USB, Bluetooth, FireWire 400 et FireWire 800 (dispo uniquement avec les machines Expresso)
. Planification : par jour / toute la semaine / tout les jour sauf le WE

Téléchargement :


_Cliquez sur l'image pour commencer le téléchargement_​
Je suis ouvert à toutes vos remarques et suggestions.

Un screenshot :


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Avril 2006)

C'est compatible avec quel marque? :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai bricolé un programme que j'ai appelé Traci©... Tu Branches un trayeuse à vache en USB 2, tu lances l'appli ... Et ... et c'est le bonheur :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

Et pour les cafetières WiFi?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne j'ai bricolé un programme que j'ai appelé Traci©... Tu Branches un trayeuse à vache en USB 2, tu lances l'appli ... Et ... et c'est le bonheur :rateau:


 
Tiens moi je l'aurais plutot appelè TraciL...  :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Avril 2006)

tu peux le faire pour les bouilloires? :rateau: et grille pain aussi


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les cafetières WiFi?


Je n'en ai encore jamais vu, mais je rajouterai ça dans les versions future


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

... Ça me donne une idée ton truc... Je pourrai peut être me débrouiller pour revoir mon soft afin que la trayeuse se déclenche pile poil au réveil... :rateau: :love: :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai encore jamais vu, mais je rajouterai ça dans les versions future




Je peux trouver une cafetiere qui fait firewire usb... où?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

DTC!!!


----------



## jojoleretour (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> DTC!!!


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> DTC!!!


Je ne trouver pas de réponse approprié, mais c'en est une bonne


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

T'as prévu le plug-in café-crême?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as prévu le plug-in café-crême?


 
Couplé a la trayeuse de PATOCH' ça doit pouvoir se faire  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Avril 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as prévu le plug-in café-crême?


Non... mais ne vous inquiétez pas, ce n'est que la première release !




:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Couplé a la trayeuse de PATOCH' ça doit pouvoir se faire  :rateau:



Tu te rends compte, si on avait eu tout ça au CERCLE... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rends compte, si on avait eu tout ça au CERCLE... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :love: :love: :love:


 
Ah c'est clair que si on avait eu ça on n'aurais pas eu besoin de faire rentrer des rabats joie intellos comme quetzalk ou jaipatoukompri pour nous faire rire


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2006)

à quand l'alambic avec le Mac ?!........


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

Une nouvelle version (la 1.1) est disponible, elle prend en compte les remarques que vous m'avez faites ici.

Nouveautés :
. Compatible avec les modèles de cafetières WiFi et Infrarouge
. Choix du suppléments crème : Oui, Non, énormément.

un Screenshot :





téléchargement :


​
en espérant que ça vous plaise 






:rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Ca me rappele qu'il faut que je me fasse un café


----------



## Dory (28 Avril 2006)

> en espérant que ça vous plaise



Et des billets de banque ?

Tes recherches sont infructueuses.... cherche encore..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2006)

J'en suis à la version 1. 0. 5 de Traci© Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à corriger un bug lié à une gestion alléatoire de la vitesse... Pas évident de trouver comment introduire une suite de crecendos et de decrecendos proches de la réalité, donc totalement imprévisibles quand à leur durée et leur intensité... 
Je retourne y travailler... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ivash (28 Avril 2006)

Elle admet la  compression Kfeg ???

 :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

dommage, je venais d'acheter un dongle ADB


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2006)

Est-il prévu une version en UB ?
L'expresso n'est pas vraiment au point avec Rosetta, et la crême ne mousse pas.
Mais c'est génial pour frimer devant les PCistes.


----------



## I-Tof (28 Avril 2006)

J'aime pas le café, y'a pas moyen d'avoir chocolat chaud, thé et soupe ?

Merci d'étudier une si bonne proposition...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> dommage, je venais d'acheter un dongle ADB


Mais non, c'est le dongle Nespresso qu'il faut 





​


----------



## Pierrou (28 Avril 2006)

Tu veux pas nous en faire une pour contrôle la chasse d'eau à distance aussi ?  


En plus j'bois pas d'café


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

Ouais c'est vrai que tu aurai pu penser aux personnes buvant du déca...


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

Dîtes elle sont truquées les image ou CocoaCoffee quitte inopinément ?? ça m'est jamais arrivé pourtant je l'ai testé.

La version 1.2 sauras faire des déca
La version 1.5 sera compatible avec chocolat chaud, thé et soupe.


----------



## madekan (28 Avril 2006)

La bonne nouvelle!!!!
Et tu pourrais faire une petite application pour le Columbo parce que c'est super difficile à préparer!


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes elle sont truquées les image ou CocoaCoffee quitte inopinément ?? ça m'est jamais arrivé pourtant je l'ai testé.
> 
> La version 1.2 sauras faire des déca
> La version 1.5 sera compatible avec chocolat chaud, thé et soupe.


nan, pas truqué ! macosX.3.9, impossible de lancer ce truc&#8230;

Dois-je prevenir apple ?


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> nan, pas truqué ! macosX.3.9, impossible de lancer ce truc
> 
> Dois-je prevenir apple ?


ça doit être les applescript qui plante...
pourtant c'est rien de compliqué !

PS: au fait, pourquoi avoir t'être créer un nouveau pseudo ? pour avoir à nouveau le compteur de message à 0 ?

*Piaf :* heureusement que Roberto Vendez est là, j'avais même pas avoir être mon erreur !!


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être les applescript qui plante...
> pourtant c'est rien de compliqué !
> 
> PS: au fait, pourquoi avoir t'être créer un nouveau pseudo ? pour avoir à nouveau le compteur de message à 0 ?


Date d'inscription: 19/06/00
je vois pas de quoi tu parles


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

merde alors Grug2 existait en fait avant Grug-tout-court.... et Grug2 n'est pas membre du Cercle...

M'enfin je voit toujours pas l'intérêt d'avoir 2 pseudo... tant pis, ça n'est à priori pas très intéressant.



Tu t'es pas fait bannir quand même ?


----------



## [MGZ]Grugette (28 Avril 2006)

C'est une longue histoire dont nous avons reservé l'exclusivité aux pages loisir du Figaro Magazine&#8482;.
Alors prière de revenir au sujet parce que si la maman des poissons elle est bien gentille, elle s'est quand même fait chier avec 3 poussettes !


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Avril 2006)

Mon Mac fonctionne... sans plantages...
Ma voiture roule... avec de l'essence...
Ma cafetière fait du bon café...si j'oublie pas de le mettre avec l'eau...
Mon radio-réveil me gonfle le matin...surtout à 6 heures comme ce matin...
Le portable de mon amie me permet d'en joindre d'autres...mais shuttttt....
Mon APN fait des photos...voire des vidéos mais shutttt (conf ligne précédente)

Mais aucun n'arrive à faire tout ça en même temps...

Pourquoi chercher Médicis* à 14 heures... 

*Catherine si tu m'entends...


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Mais aucun n'arrive à faire tout ça en même temps...


C'est parce que t'y a pas installé CocoaCoffee 



:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

:affraid: marche toujours pô


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: marche toujours pô


Même sur Tiger ??

j'ai essayer sur mon PowerBook et sur mon iMac, les deux sous Tiger, ça marche parfaitement


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

D'autant que ça existe aussi sous Windows!


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

ça jette un froid du coups :mouais:


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que ça existe aussi sous Windows!




C'est vieux et ça date un peu non? 

Je dirai win 98 :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> C'est vieux et ça date un peu non?
> (...)



Et donc?


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et donc?




On est passé a win XP depuis 2001 :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> On est passé a win XP depuis 2001 :rateau:


Et donc? _bis_

Pour comprendre un thread, Jojo, faut le lire du début à la fin.


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et donc? _bis_
> 
> Pour comprendre un thread, Jojo, faut le lire du début à la fin.



Bah graphiquement ton logiciel pour faire du café, c'est pas terrible, et comme ça doit etre sous win 98, ça devait planter  notamment car c'est de l'usb,....Et puis faire un café sous win , ça devait pas etre terrible:rateau: 

Je lis et je participe a ce fil depuis le debut


----------



## tantoillane (30 Avril 2006)

bon, sérieusement, qui a réellement utiliser le logiciel de truk2oof avec sa caftière ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Bah graphiquement ton logiciel pour faire du café, c'est pas terrible, et comme ça doit etre sous win 98, ça devait planter  notamment car c'est de l'usb,....Et puis faire un café sous win , ça devait pas etre terrible:rateau:
> *
> Je lis et je participe a ce fil depuis le debut*


ça veut donc dire que tu n'as pas  les _moyens_ pour le comprendre





_[Mode auto-modération] On se désabonne de la discussion, on respire et on va faire  un tour... [\Mode auto-modération]_


----------



## tantoillane (30 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça veut donc dire que tu n'as les _moyens_ pour le comprendre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et vous deux arrêter de vous disputer


----------



## La mouette (30 Avril 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> bon, sérieusement, qui a réellement utiliser le logiciel de truk2oof avec sa caftière ?



Je gère mon stock de bières avec mon Mac .. ça compte ?


----------



## jojoleretour (30 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je gère mon stock de bières avec mon Mac .. ça compte ?




Comment, tableau sous word ou logiciel spécifique?


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Comment, tableau sous word ou logiciel spécifique?


C'est plus facile sous excel...


Je savais pas que ça existait sous Windows aussi...  enfin... il est forcément meilleur le café fait avec Cocoa... ah non Cocoa c'est Cacao... merde !


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis servi de ton programme pour démontrer une fois de plus à mon beau-père la supériorité du Mac© sur tout autre type de micro-ordinateur... !
> Ce que j'aime, c'est la poignée de secondes de perplexité avant la phrase un peu génée :
> _"Mais... C'est pas possible !"_
> :hein:


C'est exactement l'effet recherché :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Avril 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> bon, sérieusement, qui a réellement utiliser le logiciel de truk2oof avec sa caftière ?


:love:


----------



## twk (30 Avril 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faire un café sous win , ça devait pas etre terrible:rateau:



Du jus de char set... aheum


----------



## mikoo (30 Avril 2006)

Pff...
ça marche même pô avec les machines Magimix Nespresso.


----------



## toys (1 Mai 2006)

j'attend la version 1.5 pour le thé (option thé vert oblige )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

On achète où ces gadgets ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Mai 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> On achète où ces gadgets ?



A la grande braderie annuelle des illusions


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> A la grande braderie annuelle des illusions


En attendant que cette braderie ouvre (il me semble que c'est en septembre), voici la version 1.2 :

On peut choisir un café Déca, et il est maintenant possible de choisir seulement le WE pour la programmation (avant on pouvait par jour, tous les jours, et tous sauf le WE).

c'est par ici : CocoaCoffee_1.2.dmg


----------



## tantoillane (1 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> En attendant que cette braderie ouvre (il me semble que c'est en septembre), voici la version 1.2 :
> 
> On peut choisir un café Déca, et il est maintenant possible de choisir seulement le WE pour la programmation (avant on pouvait par jour, tous les jours, et tous sauf le WE).
> 
> c'est par ici : CocoaCoffee_1.2.dmg




même problème ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mai 2006)

*Pour info *: 
J'ai réalisé une petite bidouille, en reliant ma cafetière et mon grille-pain à l'aide d'un Hub USB et en rajoutant un petit script à ce fabuleux programme de Truk2oof. 
Une petite synchro, et hop, ça fonctionne! Le café ET le pain grillé en même temps. :love:

C'est vraiment très pratique,  

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés par ce script, on voit ça par MP


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mai 2006)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> même problème ...


Je viens de regarder pourquoi, c'est à cause du champ où on choisi l'heure à laquelle le café doit être prêt. les NSDatePicker ne sont pas compatible avec Panther (que Tiger).

Je voir ce que je peut faire


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder pourquoi, c'est à cause du champ où on choisi l'heure à laquelle le café doit être prêt. les NSDatePicker ne sont pas compatible avec Panther (que Tiger).
> 
> Je voir ce que je peut faire


Voilà une nouvelle version (1.2.1) qui devrait marcher sur Panther aussi, j'ai changer la façon dont on modifie l'heure, c'est moins "classe" mais tout aussi fonctionnel !

c'est ici : CocoaCoffee_1.2.1.dmg


Merci de me dire si ça fonctionne, je n'ai aucun moyen de tester avec Panther.


----------



## Grug2 (1 Mai 2006)

ça marche (enfin&#8230; ) chez moi (X.3.9)


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> ça marche (enfin&#8230; ) chez moi (X.3.9)


Génial !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grug2 (1 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Génial !!!!!!!!!


oui, enfin, ma cafetiere n'est pas compatible&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

j'ai pas de cafet' usb moi !!!!!!!   

il n' y a pas par ici une ame charitable  pour me l'offrir pour mes 50 ans* ?  








*vu que je vais en avoir 40 , ça vous laisse 120 mois,  soit 10 ans , 
pour economiser et me l'offrir


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Mai 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas de cafet' usb moi !!!!!!!
> 
> il n' y a pas par ici une ame charitable  pour me l'offrir pour mes 50 ans* ?
> 
> ...


alors d'ici là le prix devrait avoir baissé 



:rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (2 Mai 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une nouvelle version (1.2.1) qui devrait marcher sur Panther aussi, j'ai changer la façon dont on modifie l'heure, c'est moins "classe" mais tout aussi fonctionnel !
> 
> c'est ici : CocoaCoffee_1.2.1.dmg
> 
> ...



ça marche, mais pas de cafetière USB, pour essayer,


----------



## Warflo (2 Mai 2006)

Est-ce qu'il est UB au moins ? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> *Pour info *:
> J'ai réalisé une petite bidouille, en reliant ma cafetière et mon grille-pain à l'aide d'un Hub USB et en rajoutant un petit script à ce fabuleux programme de Truk2oof.
> Une petite synchro, et hop, ça fonctionne! Le café ET le pain grillé en même temps. :love:
> 
> ...


Bon, après 3 jours de tests... j'ai décidé hier de programmer le bouzin pour ce matin.

J'ai cramé ma cuisine.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2006)

Tu n'as pas debugué ton programme avant de le lancer :affraid:
Tu aurais du le compiler et le tester sur une machine autonome, qui n'est connectée ni au réseau, ni à des periphériques sensibles 

Au moins, tu as pu sauver le mac, c'est l'essentiel


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Mai 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il est UB au moins ? :rateau:


non.

faut faire comment, c'est ou l'option dans XCode ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Ils ont vraiment du bol (hihihi) chez Windows.


----------



## Grug2 (4 Mai 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont vraiment du bol (hihihi) chez Windows.


Vivement osX sur PC :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2006)

Heu... et pour le cafe latte machiatto ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mai 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... et pour le cafe latte machiatto ?



Faut demander à Supergeek.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

Pas de version Leopard de cette merveille?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas de version Leopard de cette merveille?



Tu veux un café ?


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas de version Leopard de cette merveille?


J'ai pas de Leopard sous la main, je peux pas le mettre à jour.

Mais si tu veux me payer un MacBook avec Leopard dessus, ben met 4Go de ram steuplé. 

(Puis j'aurais jamais de Leopard, je passe sous Debian (pour des raisons purement idéologique, parce que ça va être dur de lâcher TextMate...) très bientôt :


> Dell XPS M1330
> - processeur : Core 2 Duo 2.50GHz, FSB 800MHz et 6Mo de cache (!!)
> - écran LED et 300nits avec webcam en haut.
> - 4Go de SDRAM DDR2 667Mhz (2 * 2Go)
> ...


 ... :love: !!)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut demander à Supergeek.



Une tronche à te faire enfiler 3 capotes l'une sur l'autre...


----------

